# Beta ATI Tool has way too low idle fan speed!



## Locutus_UT (Jan 5, 2006)

I loaded the Beta version of the ATI Tool and set fan control to try to keep my GPU at 70C.  The problem is that even when my card is idle, ATI Tool will run down the fan to 11% thus pushing my idle temp up to 68-70C.  In version .24 it keeps the idle no lower than 19% and this keeps me sufficiently cool at 48 +/- 4C.  

Can you update the Beta to keep a minimum of 19%?  That's really low and you can barely hear it.

I have a connect3D ATI x800 GTO (oc 520/540).


----------

